

Show HN: CiiMS 2 Beta - A High Performance CMS Built in Yii - charlesportwood
https://github.com/charlesportwoodii/ciims

======
charlesportwood
A detailed writeup of everything that is included in this release can be found
at [https://www.erianna.com/ciims-2-0-0-beta-release-
announcemen...](https://www.erianna.com/ciims-2-0-0-beta-release-
announcement).

